# Is a Canon RF 24-70mm f/2 launching with the EOS R?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 30, 2018)

> **Update** It has been confirmed that the Canon EOS R will launch with an RF 28-70mm f/2L lens, and not a RF 24-70mm f/2.
> As we mentioned yesterday, we’re not going to be rating any rumors regarding the EOS R and we’ll be publishing pretty much everything that sounds possible.
> We’re told that Canon will announce an RF 24-70mm f/2 lens with the EOS R body. The same source says the lens employs a “new lens design”, but gave no specifics.
> A 24-70mm f/2 would obviously be a very large lens using conventional lens design, so we’re not sure what Canon could change to reduce the size of the lens.
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## BeenThere (Aug 30, 2018)

Probably too expensive to be a kit lens with the new camera; so, maybe not ....


----------



## Sibir Lupus (Aug 30, 2018)

I'm hoping that rumor for the 1 SD card slot is wrong. The Nikon Z6 and Z7 are getting a good deal of bashing for missing a second card slot. Sony realized this was a shortcoming on the A7 and A7 II and added a second card slot on the A7 III. Hopefully Canon learned from Sony's mistake for that feature.


----------



## dkangel (Aug 30, 2018)

I hope there is not a new mount. Stick with the EF mount and the EF-M mount. Make 1 mirrorless pro that sticks with EF Mount and the second one using the EF-M Mount to keep it small.


----------



## eosuser1234 (Aug 30, 2018)

diffraction intuitive optics is what it sounds like to me. Can't wait!


----------



## jolyonralph (Aug 30, 2018)

dkangel said:


> I hope there is not a new mount. Stick with the EF mount and the EF-M mount. Make 1 mirrorless pro that sticks with EF Mount and the second one using the EF-M Mount to keep it small.



I'd generally prefer this. But if a new mount is required for particularly impressive new optical designs then so be it. Maybe this is one such example.


----------



## eosuser1234 (Aug 30, 2018)

If this hits it out of the ballpark, I can sell 5 bodies and replace with one.


----------



## mclaren777 (Aug 30, 2018)

Accuracy and integrity have been hallmarks of CR since the beginning.

Please don't post these baseless rumors. They may drive traffic, but it's disingenuous and harmful to your long-term credibility.


----------



## Ladislav (Aug 30, 2018)

New 24-70 for mirrorless and no new 24-70 for DSLR?


----------



## Licheus (Aug 30, 2018)

I don't think this could be deemed as "possible" at all....this "source" smells like a troll.


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 30, 2018)

mclaren777 said:


> Accuracy and integrity have been hallmarks of CR since the beginning.
> 
> Please don't post these baseless rumors. They may drive traffic, but it's disingenuous and harmful to your long-term credibility.



I disagree. CR has made it quite clear they are not even bothering to rate the rumours and I am looking on it more as 'water cooler gossip' and aware of what is circulating - with a bit of triaging based on the reliability of sources. Normally I would not bother but this is such a significant step for Canon that it is worthwhile.


----------



## memoriaphoto (Aug 30, 2018)

24-70/2 has been a general wish since...forever. Sounds too good to be true.

However...IF they manage to release that. it will be a release of epic proportions. And a good reason to welcome the rumoured R-mount with open arms. A 24-70/2? Damn, I would ditch all my EF lenses in a heartbeat...


----------



## rrcphoto (Aug 30, 2018)

one SD card slot. Well now that makes this rumor sound legit, because we know one SD card slot will cause major problems for all the camera market experts. ; )
a 24-70 2.0 would be a FAR nicer halo lens than the 58/.95 manual focus lens from the dark side


----------



## padam (Aug 30, 2018)

Very disappointing rumor. A 24-105mm f/1.4 would have kept a better distance from the competition.


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 30, 2018)

It’s pretty clear Canon’s going to use the EF flange distance and so have created the 24-70 f/2 kit lens to ensure the camera still looks small, as mirrorless should.


----------



## JordanRushing (Aug 30, 2018)

Licheus said:


> I don't think this could be deemed as "possible" at all....this "source" smells like a troll.


Yuuup


----------



## igroves (Aug 30, 2018)

Why can't ANY company build a killer interchangeable lens vlogging camera? It isn't that hard Canon! It needs a flip LCD screen, 4K video, 120 fps 1080, duel pixel auto focus, a port for an external mic, video out to an external monitor, and (dreaming now) the ability to run off of an external battery... Give me that along with average photo features and I would consider your new mirrorless camera a homerun. Canon has the opportunity to really lock down the YouTube/vlogging market, but they probably won't. At the $2000 price point I don't need two SD card slots, uber-megapixels, A9-level fps, or other high-end photo features. Shoot, build me an A7III with a flip screen and duel-pixel auto focus and I would probably be willing to pay closer to $3K.

More to the point of this rumor, a 24-70 f/2 lens would be SWEET! I don't expect this rumor to be true.


----------



## Random Orbits (Aug 30, 2018)

Sibir Lupus said:


> I'm hoping that rumor for the 1 SD card slot is wrong. The Nikon Z6 and Z7 are getting a good deal of bashing for missing a second card slot. Sony realized this was a shortcoming on the A7 and A7 II and added a second card slot on the A7 III. Hopefully Canon learned from Sony's mistake for that feature.



For a launch price of 1900, I figure it'd be 6Dish -- 1 card slot. I'd expect 2 card slots for the higher model.


----------



## Sibir Lupus (Aug 30, 2018)

padam said:


> Very disappointing rumor. A 24-105mm f/1.4 would have kept a better distance from the competition.



Is such a lens even possible without making it a foot in diameter???


----------



## Sibir Lupus (Aug 30, 2018)

igroves said:


> Why can't ANY company build a killer interchangeable lens vlogging camera? It isn't that hard Canon! It needs a flip LCD screen, 4K video, 120 fps 1080, duel pixel auto focus, a port for an external mic, video out to an external monitor, and (dreaming now) the ability to run off of an external battery... Give me that along with average photo features and I would consider your new mirrorless camera a homerun. Canon has the opportunity to really lock down the YouTube/vlogging market, but they probably won't. At the $2000 price point I don't need two SD card slots, uber-megapixels, A9-level fps, or other high-end photo features. Shoot, build me an A7III with a flip screen and duel-pixel auto focus and I would probably be willing to pay closer to $3K.
> 
> More to the point of this rumor, a 24-70 f/2 lens would be SWEET! I don't expect this rumor to be true.



If the M50 is any indication, most of what you want may be addressed with the launch of the M5 Mark II.


----------



## rrcphoto (Aug 30, 2018)

igroves said:


> Why can't ANY company build a killer interchangeable lens vlogging camera? It isn't that hard Canon! It needs a flip LCD screen, 4K video, 120 fps 1080, duel pixel auto focus, a port for an external mic, video out to an external monitor, and (dreaming now) the ability to run off of an external battery



why would you need 120fps for a vlogging camera? just curious it sounds like you are just rattling off specs for specs sake.

I do agree with most of the stuff there though for vloggers, sounds like the Z cameras are close to what you want. I'm not even sure Canon does 4k video out right with the m50.. do they?


----------



## Sibir Lupus (Aug 30, 2018)

Random Orbits said:


> For a launch price of 1900, I figure it'd be 6Dish -- 1 card slot. I'd expect 2 card slots for the higher model.



Good point, but many don't agree with this. The 6D Mark II got flack for only having one SD card slot as well when it was announced. From what it sounds like, the market now wants dual card slots with any FF DSLR or mirrorless camera.


----------



## Sibir Lupus (Aug 30, 2018)

rrcphoto said:


> I do agree with most of the stuff there though for vloggers, sounds like the Z cameras are close to what you want. I'm not even sure Canon does 4k video out right with the m50.. do they?



The M50 does 4K cropped and with only contrast AF. These were limitations imposed by Canon as it is the entry 4K mirrorless camera in the lineup. The M5 Mark II should have uncropped 4K with Duel Pixel AF.


----------



## JordanRushing (Aug 30, 2018)

rrcphoto said:


> why would you need 120fps for a vlogging camera? just curious it sounds like you are just rattling off specs for specs sake.


I can't speak for them, but I have a simple personal example: b-roll. That's it, creamy buttery b-roll


----------



## Quackator (Aug 30, 2018)

Sigma has a f2.0/24-35mm ART lens in their portfolio.
They have the 1.8/18-35mm ART, the 1.8/ 50-100 ART.

Only the 24-35 is even full frame, so a 2.0/24-70 as 
EF-M would be more plausible.


----------



## tmc784 (Aug 30, 2018)

I agree M-cameras are a bit lighter but they drain out battery faster than DSLR, I hope Canon have a new version FF DSLR coming soon.


----------



## Respinder (Aug 30, 2018)

Again reading this rumor I think it is either not true at all, or if it is true, this will be an epic fail. What is Canon thinking releasing a new camera with single-card slot - and using SD medium of all mediums?!
The specs coupled with the single-card slot tell me this is a prosumer camera - nothing more. Yet it will not be satisfying at all for prosumers, who are sticking to their cell phones. 
Canon needs to either rethink their plans (either wait 6 months to a year) or these rumors are untrue and they are working on a real EF-mount mirrorless solution.
Right now, I just don't see any difference between what this rumor is suggesting and the current EF-M line, which is also prosumer oriented.


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 30, 2018)

mclaren777 said:


> Accuracy and integrity have been hallmarks of CR since the beginning.
> 
> Please don't post these baseless rumors. They may drive traffic, but it's disingenuous and harmful to your long-term credibility.




Only if he says it's happening. He hasn't. He's being transparent that this is likely a bogus rumor.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 30, 2018)

Sibir Lupus said:


> Is such a lens even possible without making it a foot in diameter???




Diameter doesn't necessarily need to be enormous, but length and weight would be comical. The FF Sigma 24-35 f/2 is already longer and heavier than the 24-70 f/2.8L II, so stretching to 70mm would put it up to (idk) 70-200 2.8 size territory.

- A


----------



## edoorn (Aug 30, 2018)

it sounds very odd to me to release a very fast and unique zoom - obviously targeted at pro's - alongside a camera that is targeted at 'just' enthousiast photog (considering the 1 slot and rumoured price point). So I'd say false. Either the lens bit, the 1-card slot bit, or both


----------



## esimmons (Aug 30, 2018)

since they're basically posting anything at this point, my "sources" tell me the new canon mirrorless line will be called T, for Titan. it will be medium format, not full frame, because bigger always = better. it will come with a revolutionary sensor that exceeds the human eye's dynamic range. we're talking like 100 stops or more. it is completely weightless, and indestructible. it will come with a new kit lens, 1-5000mm f.95, with 50 stops of image stabilization, and is the size of a 40mm pancake lens. it has 4 memory card slots, again, because bigger = better. take that nikon! and it will be free to anyone who asks for one, because canon now believes in socialism.


----------



## Sibir Lupus (Aug 30, 2018)

esimmons said:


> since they're basically posting anything at this point, my "sources" tell me the new canon mirrorless line will be called T, for Titan. it will be medium format, not full frame, because bigger always = better. it will come with a revolutionary sensor that exceeds the human eye's dynamic range. we're talking like 100 stops or more. it is completely weightless, and indestructible. it will come with a new kit lens, 1-5000mm f.95, with 50 stops of image stabilization, and is the size of a 40mm pancake lens. it has 4 memory card slots, again, because bigger = better. take that nikon! and it will be free to anyone who asks for one, because canon now believes in socialism.



May I have two of those?! You know, one as a backup camera..... XD.


----------



## BeenThere (Aug 30, 2018)

esimmons said:


> since they're basically posting anything at this point, my "sources" tell me the new canon mirrorless line will be called T, for Titan. it will be medium format, not full frame, because bigger always = better. it will come with a revolutionary sensor that exceeds the human eye's dynamic range. we're talking like 100 stops or more. it is completely weightless, and indestructible. it will come with a new kit lens, 1-5000mm f.95, with 50 stops of image stabilization, and is the size of a 40mm pancake lens. it has 4 memory card slots, again, because bigger = better. take that nikon! and it will be free to anyone who asks for one, because canon now believes in socialism.


I can,t believe it would be free.


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 30, 2018)

esimmons said:


> since they're basically posting anything at this point, my "sources" tell me the new canon mirrorless line will be called T, for Titan. it will be medium format, not full frame, because bigger always = better. it will come with a revolutionary sensor that exceeds the human eye's dynamic range. we're talking like 100 stops or more. it is completely weightless, and indestructible. it will come with a new kit lens, 1-5000mm f.95, with 50 stops of image stabilization, and is the size of a 40mm pancake lens. it has 4 memory card slots, again, because bigger = better. take that nikon! and it will be free to anyone who asks for one, because canon now believes in socialism.




Well I've heard the second of the releases be 'H' series for 'Harry'.
It will be 4 inches thick and incorporate a mobile phone to enable instant connectivity to YouInstaTwitFace. It will also include a unique app that links you to his a random helicopter landing on a desert island.


----------



## Josh Leavitt (Aug 30, 2018)

A 24-70mm f/2 would make a lot of people happy. But I'm hopeful that this RF business doesn't apply to a mount, but rather a new mirrorless lens design fully compatible with the EF mount.


----------



## knight427 (Aug 30, 2018)

Maybe it’s f/2 only at 24mm but is f/4 at 70mm?

Also, regarding one card slot, I would not be surprised if the A7iii/z6 competitor has one slot, and the next higher end model has two. Amateurs like me see little need for a second card slot, but I understand that I’d feel differently if I was making a living off of photography. So if 2 card slots is one of the key differentiators between the “enthusiast” camera and the “pro” camera, that’s just fine with me.


----------



## fentiger (Aug 30, 2018)

don't believe for 1 second about 24-70f2 for mirrorless, may be for EF like the 5D or 1D 
As for the camera, everybody is getting their knickers in a twist over something we know nothing about, YET.
Why don't you wait and see what canon deliver? Canon usually get it right, even if the forum members don't agree.


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 30, 2018)

Correctly questioning part of my mind: 

Why would Canon offer a boat anchor of a lens in a thin new mount (designed to reduce length)?
Why would Canon give the middle finger to countless EF users with a dream lens that won't work on their SLRs?
Canon doesn't open new systems with 'push the boat out' Spruce Goose sort of enterprises. They keep it simple.
The grip on that camera would need to be the size of Gibraltar to comfortably control that.
We presume all the sales units are in the $2k model market segment, not the higher end stuff... So why start high end with (surely) a $2-3k lens?
Idiotic 'what if it's true?' part of my mind:

People who cling to their EF lenses at night and are terrified that the end is nigh need a kick in the balls that _the end is nigh is really happening_. This release could get folks to flip their gear and (who knows?) buy in on this new system as 'the future'.
Stubborn EF users (i.e. most of us here, myself) will want a reason to buy into this new mount for a reason other than "it's an inch thinner". And an f/2 standard zoom we'd never get on EF is a reason.

Still think this is nonsense on balance. Just riffing out loud here. 

- A


----------



## Random Orbits (Aug 30, 2018)

Sibir Lupus said:


> Good point, but many don't agree with this. The 6D Mark II got flack for only having one SD card slot as well when it was announced. From what it sounds like, the market now wants dual card slots with any FF DSLR or mirrorless camera.



True, but they'll buy it anyway. Canon is designing the lowest full frame model to be discounted heavily. The 6D mark II launched at 2000. Street price according to CanonPriceWatch is close to 1500 now, and grey can be had for less than 1300. I think the track for this entry level mirrorless FF camera will be similar... and if it does launch at a lower price than the 6D mark II, then it looks like it's poised for mass market/market share and will not cater to the more well-heeled enthusiast/pro markets.


----------



## WilliamJ (Aug 30, 2018)

I reckon I could tolerate the size and weight of a 24-70 f2 around the size of the Nikon vr version, maybe slightly bigger but on mirorless it would really need to be a big camera body with optional grip available to balance it out. 

Not that I think anything about that is true, it’s something Sigma might (hopefully) try one day, but a massive lens announced alongside a small-ish mirrorless body?

But I’m still skeptical of any ff mirorless at all being announced next week...


----------



## Kit. (Aug 30, 2018)

I heard a rumor about 15-300/1.2 and a hybrid LTE/microSD slot.


----------



## igroves (Aug 30, 2018)

rrcphoto said:


> why would you need 120fps for a vlogging camera? just curious it sounds like you are just rattling off specs for specs sake.
> 
> I do agree with most of the stuff there though for vloggers, sounds like the Z cameras are close to what you want. I'm not even sure Canon does 4k video out right with the m50.. do they?



I can very definitely state that I am not rattling off stats for stats sake. Each of the things that I put on that list because I either use that feature on my current camera (Sony A7R III)

120fps is used for creating cinematic slow motion b-roll shots. If you want to see an example, watch anything by Peter McKinnon. I would tell you to watch my stuff, but I don't want to be known by the stuff I am currently putting out. I have a lot to learn.  



Sibir Lupus said:


> The M50 does 4K cropped and with only contrast AF. These were limitations imposed by Canon as it is the entry 4K mirrorless camera in the lineup. The M5 Mark II should have uncropped 4K with Duel Pixel AF.




To build on what *BeenThere *said, the m50 is not full frame. It has a 2.56x crop factor in 4K video mode, this means that a standard 24mm lens functions like a 60mm lens in video mode. This is obviously very limiting. It does have DP AF for 1080p, but it does not work in 4K.

The Nikon Z cameras are great, but still crippled from the perspective of a vlogger. They have atrocious battery life (I do not believe it is possible to charge via USB C and shoot video at the same time), no flip LCD (by "flip" I mean I should be able to see myself to frame the shot), and their AF system isn't on par with Canon. 

The lack of flip screen is one of my primary frustrations. Since I shoot entirely by myself, framing shots is difficult without that m50-style flip screen. I have overcome this by adding an external monitor, but that makes my camera rig a lot more awkward.


----------



## .jan (Aug 30, 2018)

Sibir Lupus said:


> Good point, but many don't agree with this. The 6D Mark II got flack for only having one SD card slot as well when it was announced. From what it sounds like, the market now wants dual card slots with any FF DSLR or mirrorless camera.


True. Although I have no idea why. I mean I see the purpose, but personally I've never had a memory card fail ever in 13 years of using digital cameras. I think that desire is massively overrated.


----------



## .jan (Aug 30, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> Correctly questioning part of my mind:
> 
> Why would Canon offer a boat anchor of a lens in a thin new mount (designed to reduce length)?
> Why would Canon give the middle finger to countless EF users with a dream lens that won't work on their SLRs?
> ...


True. A lens like that would be most attractive (and financially reasonable) for people who have no reason not to drop 5k on a 1DXII so why'd they make it not an EF lens? To show off? That's what shiny and fast primes (1.4/135 or something) are probably better for.


----------



## Alastair Norcross (Aug 30, 2018)

Respinder said:


> Again reading this rumor I think it is either not true at all, or if it is true, this will be an epic fail. What is Canon thinking releasing a new camera with single-card slot - and using SD medium of all mediums?!
> The specs coupled with the single-card slot tell me this is a prosumer camera - nothing more. Yet it will not be satisfying at all for prosumers, who are sticking to their cell phones.
> Canon needs to either rethink their plans (either wait 6 months to a year) or these rumors are untrue and they are working on a real EF-mount mirrorless solution.
> Right now, I just don't see any difference between what this rumor is suggesting and the current EF-M line, which is also prosumer oriented.


That word you keep using, I do not think it means what you think it means. Prosumers are advanced enthusiastic amateurs. People who take photography very seriously, but don't make a living at it. They definitely don't "stick" to their cell phones. The reason a single SD card slot would be just fine, and not an "epic fail" (what are you, a teenager in your parents' basement?) is that a single SD card works perfectly well for the mast majority of uses and users. I have two slots in my 7DII, and the only times I ever use the second slot are when the card in the first slot fills up (and I could prevent that from happening by buying bigger capacity cards). I'm not a professional, so I'm not particularly worried about needing backup. Besides, in the eighteen years that I've been using digital cameras, I've never had a card fail in a camera. I've actually only ever had one card fail at all, and that wasn't while shooting, and didn't result in the loss of any images. The single SD slot in my M6 is just fine with me. I wouldn't say no to a second slot, but wouldn't want it, if it made the camera any bigger or more expensive.


----------



## Stuart (Aug 30, 2018)

EOS R for rumour - there seems to be too much potential good news. 
Is it april 1st?


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 30, 2018)

WilliamJ said:


> I reckon I could tolerate the size and weight of a 24-70 f2 around the size of the Nikon vr version



I think it'll be more dramatically bigger/heavier than that. Canon thankfully built 4x 70-200s to let us make a semi-perfect comparison on this. 

70-200 2.8L IS II 52.6 oz / 7.83" length / 77mm front element
70-200 2.8L 46.2 oz / 7.64" length / 77mm front element

70-200 f/4L IS 26.8 oz / 6.77" length / 67mm front element
70-200 f/4L 24.9 oz / 6.77" length / 67mm front element

As you can see, aperture absolutely obliterates IS for impact to weight (basically doubling it in this case), and the FL / max aperture will lead large aperture glass to need a larger front element. I think with a 24-70 that front element FL / aperture rule is less onerous than it would be for a longer tele lens, but I still think the weight of this 24-70 lens would be enormous, like in 3 lb / 50 oz-ish range.

- A


----------



## Respinder (Aug 30, 2018)

Alastair Norcross said:


> That word you keep using, I do not think it means what you think it means. Prosumers are advanced enthusiastic amateurs. People who take photography very seriously, but don't make a living at it. They definitely don't "stick" to their cell phones. The reason a single SD card slot would be just fine, and not an "epic fail" (what are you, a teenager in your parents' basement?) is that a single SD card works perfectly well for the mast majority of uses and users. I have two slots in my 7DII, and the only times I ever use the second slot are when the card in the first slot fills up (and I could prevent that from happening by buying bigger capacity cards). I'm not a professional, so I'm not particularly worried about needing backup. Besides, in the eighteen years that I've been using digital cameras, I've never had a card fail in a camera. I've actually only ever had one card fail at all, and that wasn't while shooting, and didn't result in the loss of any images. The single SD slot in my M6 is just fine with me. I wouldn't say no to a second slot, but wouldn't want it, if it made the camera any bigger or more expensive.



Definetely not a teenager in the basement but thanks for the compliment! 
I guess I tend to differentiate between a photo prosumer and a prosumer. I think there is a broad prosumer market who have the monies to buy pro cameras but are not necessarily spend said monies, and instead find cell phones to be a sufficient avenue for them. I do think long-term, all traditional camera manufacturers need to attempt to bring these cell phone users back into the photography market through exciting new technologies.
I agree with you on failures - I too have only used a single card in cameras. But given the massive negative reaction that Nikon received on their Z6/Z7 lineup, it would be a terrible decision for anyone to launch a camera with a single slot - let alone SD.

I have never been a fan of SD due to their higher failure rate and slower write speed versus Compact Flash (which is hence why I only use my CF slot and not the SD slot). I would prefer a CFexpress solution personally, due to the fast speed and high reliability.


----------



## clicstudio (Aug 30, 2018)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


I rather have a 24-105 F2.8 Lens. Big or not. Even if it is 70-200 size. You wouldn't need anything else in your bag IMO


----------



## MoeGravey (Aug 30, 2018)

Sibir Lupus said:


> I'm hoping that rumor for the 1 SD card slot is wrong. The Nikon Z6 and Z7 are getting a good deal of bashing for missing a second card slot. Sony realized this was a shortcoming on the A7 and A7 II and added a second card slot on the A7 III. Hopefully Canon learned from Sony's mistake for that feature.



My belief, is that Sony set the standard of what a $2k camera (should) be goin into 2019. Adequate resolution(s) for photo AND Video, Memory redundancy (multiple card slots), and for the video, Autofocus improvements and LOG in some shape or form. All should be in the form of Benefits to the user and not just Feature clout for the Brand, model, etc.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 30, 2018)

Mikehit said:


> I disagree. CR has made it quite clear they are not even bothering to rate the rumours and I am looking on it more as 'water cooler gossip' and aware of what is circulating - with a bit of triaging based on the reliability of sources. Normally I would not bother but this is such a significant step for Canon that it is worthwhile.


These types of rumors tend to generate lots of emails to CR Guy asking about them, so its best to address them up front.


----------



## pixel8foto (Aug 30, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> Correctly questioning part of my mind:
> 
> Why would Canon offer a boat anchor of a lens in a thin new mount (designed to reduce length)?
> Why would Canon give the middle finger to countless EF users with a dream lens that won't work on their SLRs?
> ...



No idea about the physics or plausibility of such a lens but you're right, it'd be a good way of launching their mirrorless offering as being more than just about smaller cameras, showcasing the potential afforded by a new mount and undercutting any negativity in that. It'd also be a great way of selling a whole new generation of, previously impossible, high end lenses at ££££s.

Not aware of complaints that Nikon can now offer faster lenses just cos they won't work on a D5. It's not as if anyone's been deprived of the option, if it's a physical impossibility on an SLR mount, and we all assume a new mirrorless Canon FF will offer backward compatibility.

Separately, I don't get the fuss about single card/SD, assuming it's aimed at a consumer market. I mean SD is lousy physically, flimsy, easily lost, prone to splitting apart and jamming in camera (although Sony appear to have finally addressed this) but if people's argument is that a mirrorless body should be smaller, I'd imagine a CF/CFast slot would work against that. I'd be willing to bet money that the vast majority of consumers using cameras with two slots never even fit a 2nd card. I use two cards for the convenience of being able to edit from one and still be able to pick up the camera and continue shooting in an instant but I've never run it as dual write, although I understand why some do for those jobs where you have to be bullet proof and can't go back to do over.

No reason why these kind of specs won't be sensible for a low-mid end consumer design in the same way as the 6D. For professional use, I'd rather they stick to the 5D/1D form factor in virtually every way but give us the feature and performance benefits of mirrorless and make it weigh as little as possible.


----------



## bhf3737 (Aug 30, 2018)

igroves said:


> Why can't ANY company build a killer interchangeable lens vlogging camera? It isn't that hard Canon! It needs a flip LCD screen, 4K video, 120 fps 1080, duel pixel auto focus, a port for an external mic, video out to an external monitor, and (dreaming now) the ability to run off of an external battery... Give me that along with average photo features and I would consider your new mirrorless camera a homerun. Canon has the opportunity to really lock down the YouTube/vlogging market, but they probably won't. At the $2000 price point I don't need two SD card slots, uber-megapixels, A9-level fps, or other high-end photo features. Shoot, build me an A7III with a flip screen and duel-pixel auto focus and I would probably be willing to pay closer to $3K.
> 
> More to the point of this rumor, a 24-70 f/2 lens would be SWEET! I don't expect this rumor to be true.



Canon has it and it is called XF400! It has all spec you mentioned (except it is HD 60P and not interchangable lens but has the widest and a very long reach lens). On top, it has also built-in ND and 3 ports (two XLR, one 3.5mm) for external mic, DPAF and unlimited recording time, price pont close to 3K!


----------



## brad-man (Aug 30, 2018)

I'm unconvinced that a mirrorless camera announcement is imminent, and I certainly don't believe that this lens is happening. But if this lens was real, shouldn't it have IS, or would that make it too big...


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 30, 2018)

brad-man said:


> I'm unconvinced that a mirrorless camera announcement is imminent, and I certainly don't believe that this lens is happening. But if this lens was real, shouldn't it have IS, or would that make it too big...




IS on standard FL lenses might be going the way of the dodo before too long. If this behemoth is indeed for the new mount, IBIS may cover its stabilization needs.

- A


----------



## zim (Aug 30, 2018)

I heard that it's f2.0 at 24mm and f4.0 at 28mm.


----------



## Kit. (Aug 30, 2018)

24/2.0 with built-in x3 extender.


----------



## NorbR (Aug 31, 2018)

mclaren777 said:


> Accuracy and integrity have been hallmarks of CR since the beginning.
> 
> Please don't post these baseless rumors. They may drive traffic, but it's disingenuous and harmful to your long-term credibility.


I was going to say this.

Plenty of other sites do this already, publish every thing they come across and gloat when they inevitably turn out to be right about 1 or 2 of them. There's no point in doing this, no valuable information whatsoever. 

Please don't become one of those sites. It's better to be wrong than to be useless.


----------



## psolberg (Aug 31, 2018)

*The same source also mentioned that the EOS R will only have one SD card slot.*

I can almost hear the Sony fans recycling their Nikon7/6 Articles 



rrcphoto said:


> one SD card slot. Well now that makes this rumor sound legit, because we know one SD card slot will cause major problems for all the camera market experts. ; )
> a 24-70 2.0 would be a FAR nicer halo lens than the 58/.95 manual focus lens from the dark side


not for me. I also don't see sigma not copying the idea and doesn't really strike me as much to look at: I have faster lenses in that range already. I have nothing f0.95 on anything and the only choice is the mitakon, which is budget lens.


----------



## memoriaphoto (Aug 31, 2018)

Latest gossip:

_EOS R body
EOS R 24-105 kit
RF 35 mm F 1.8 M IS
RF 50 mm F 1.2 L USM
RF 28 – 70 mm F 2 L USM
RF 24 – 105 mm F4 L USM
M adapter R_


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 31, 2018)

Given Nikon's 'road map', and Sony's slow development of native lenses, this is some set up to buy into!

I think Canon can be forgiven for being so 'late' to the market - doing it right first time (as usual) methinks.


----------



## Antono Refa (Aug 31, 2018)

Sibir Lupus said:


> I'm hoping that rumor for the 1 SD card slot is wrong. The Nikon Z6 and Z7 are getting a good deal of bashing for missing a second card slot. Sony realized this was a shortcoming on the A7 and A7 II and added a second card slot on the A7 III. Hopefully Canon learned from Sony's mistake for that feature.



I hope for two UHS-II , but suspect Canon will have only one memory slot as

1) Canon puts 2 memory slots in pro cameras only. Canon might want to play safe, and not want to label its first FF MILC as ready for pro use.

2) Nikon didn't, even though it puts 2 memory slots in lower end models.


----------



## edoorn (Aug 31, 2018)

I think you'll be right. 

Unfortunately, but I could very much imagine that the other rumoured mirrorless pro version would have two of them.


----------



## Sibir Lupus (Aug 31, 2018)

Antono Refa said:


> I hope for two UHS-II , but suspect Canon will have only one memory slot as
> 
> 1) Canon puts 2 memory slots in pro cameras only. Canon might want to play safe, and not want to label its first FF MILC as ready for pro use.
> 
> 2) Nikon didn't, even though it puts 2 memory slots in lower end models.



Makes sense, but both Nikon and Canon needed to come out swinging a with baseball bat the size of the moon in regards to entering the FF mirrorless market. And from what we're seeing with the Z6 & Z7, they came out swinging with a 1 foot bat XD.


----------



## Sibir Lupus (Aug 31, 2018)

MoeGravey said:


> My belief, is that Sony set the standard of what a $2k camera (should) be goin into 2019. Adequate resolution(s) for photo AND Video, Memory redundancy (multiple card slots), and for the video, Autofocus improvements and LOG in some shape or form. All should be in the form of Benefits to the user and not just Feature clout for the Brand, model, etc.



Agreed, Nikon and Canon need to meet that standard that Sony has set if they are going to have a good chance at getting a good footing in the FF mirrorless market. Though so far, it doesn't look like the Z6 & Z7 are meeting those standards.


----------



## SV (Aug 31, 2018)

But a 58mm f/0.95 Noct lens is so much more useful, said almost no one ever...


----------



## robinlee (Aug 31, 2018)

It could be CFExpress!


----------

